# Got new buns at show 10-2.. JW and LH's!



## mistyjr (Oct 3, 2010)

Yesterday on 10-2 I have gotten new buns. The Lionheads and the babies I got from Wisconsin. And the Jersey Woolies I got at the show yesterday for free.. So, here are some photo's that I took. It was very cold this morning and they had rough 2 weeks (LH) and rides to the shows. 

Thanks, Misty

*~*~*~* Jersey Woolies~*~*~*

Doe's

#1 No Name? And Color??


























Doe #2 ( No Name and Color: ??)













Buck ( No Name and Color: ??) He wanted the camera, think the light.

















*~*~*~ Lionheads (Came from Wisconsin) ~*~*~*

Weber's Mississippi Girl (Siamese Sable Doe)









Weber's Mississippi 2 babies.




In the nesting box




FurSashe's Pumpkin Doo (Orange Doe)









And I had to put Pumpkin Doo with Finch my REW Jersey Wooly Doe, ran out of cages right now. But they liked each other. So I took a picture.



.


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 3, 2010)

Doe #1 Blue
Doe #2 Black
Buck Blue Otter


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 3, 2010)

okay, Thank You.. At the show no one couldnt figure out what the color was. She coat is like so white and shinny.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 3, 2010)

And so many people say different on 2 WJ colors..... Hmmm!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful rabbits Misty =)


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 3, 2010)

so cute and fuzzy:hearts:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

Wooly #3 the buck is not a blue otter. He is an Opal.

Sharon


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 4, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> Doe #1 Blue
> Doe #2 Black
> Buck Blue Otter


He's an opal. 

A very cute one... and I want to steal him...  Not that I need another buck. XD Cuz I seriously don't. lol I want to seeee them in person... you're going to Mason... RIGHT? :coolness:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> *lelanatty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Doe #1 Blue
> ...


Yes, Im going to the Mason, MI show.. Nancy wrote me on Facebook and wants to look at them also.. But more on the other doe though.. But yes, I bring all of them with me I guess. Ugh!! And see what you and Nancy says about them..


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll be bringing lots of bunnies... HOPEFULLY... XD My juniors need to stop munching on each other so that their wool comes in! lol Now go reply to what I said in your thread on RH. hahaha XD

I want a bunny from Nancy...  I am running out of money though! XD


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

I have 17 rabbits now,, I went from 10 to 17 in one day.. No more here unless I can sell the 3 of have for sale... And i dont need anymore Jersey Woolies, I needs some LH's.

But yeah, I will look at RH! 



I wrote you back on RH!!! :nasty::grumpy:ssd::rollseyes


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 4, 2010)

Well if you didn't listen to your aunt you wouldn't have this overpopulation problem... lol

Replied back on RH.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

:cry2:cry1:


----------



## leo9lionheads (Oct 4, 2010)

I Saw your new Jersey Woolies myself:
Doe 1: Blue
Doe 2: Black
Buck 1:Opal


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

ahh, yeah,, but they wont be mine anymore after the Mason show if I can get new homes for them!



But it was nice also too meet you guys and talking with you.. Thanks!


----------



## leo9lionheads (Oct 5, 2010)

Your welcome, will you be showing any LH's at the mason show? I may have 3 new juniors ready to show by then along with what I have been showing and I will have a couple nice juniors for sale possibly if I still have them.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

*leo9lionheads wrote: *


> Your welcome, will you be showing any LH's at the mason show? I may have 3 new juniors ready to show by then along with what I have been showing and I will have a couple nice juniors for sale possibly if I still have them.



I dont know about the Lionheads because Alex mane is sooo short, And he might be faults/DQ of it... Weber's Mississippi haves 3 week old babies with her so she cant go.. And my Orange doe might can show at the Mason, Mi show but we have to figure what color she is first...

Alrighty! Im taking 8 buns with me at the Mason, Mi show and get rid of them.. Im get rid of half my herd.



But I guess I need to do it.... Trying to down-size my herd and only keeping a few Lionheads now. I just want to give up but some people wont let me. They keep saying they know its hard for first time breeders. But I will hang on for alittle bit longer.

And taking 2 Jersey Woolies to be shown. And might the orange Doe.~

That's....

3 Jersey Woolies ( the ones I got just from Marshall, Mi Show)
1 LH/ JW Chinchilla mix baby
4 Lionheads ( 1 Harlquin Doe with Pedigree, 3 non- pedigree buns, black ( was told she was good) , chestnut, and harlie)


----------



## leo9lionheads (Oct 6, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *leo9lionheads wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Your welcome, will you be showing any LH's at the mason show? I may have 3 new juniors ready to show by then along with what I have been showing and I will have a couple nice juniors for sale possibly if I still have them.
> ...


The Orange doe is a Orange. She's just a really smutty orange, you may want to check ear length and if there are breaks in her mane on her though she looks pretty close to a DQ for both.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 6, 2010)

Misty, would you post a pic of one of the Harlequin Lion Heads? I'm curious what they look like. Please!


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah Sure...

Buck ( My first born at my rabbitry)






Doe (with Pedigree)


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

*leo9lionheads wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *leo9lionheads wrote: *
> ...


The lady that I got her from said that she mother even turns different during the cold years. And said that its normal for an orange to do that... But she showed me pictures of the mom is summer and winter months. And showed me the difference. 
But she haves a good size mane for what the sister chewed on from the past breeder. But I was thinking about bring her to the show if I can show her. If not she wont be coming.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 6, 2010)

They are both extremely cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> They are both extremely cute!



Thanks,


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Oct 6, 2010)

The only one I see actual promise in is the first rabbit, the blue JW doe.
Would I use her? No. She's simply not nice enough that I'd put her into a program and take the two years to get pedigree'd animals out of her. ESPECIALLY since you cannot linebreed while creating pedigrees. It just doesn't make sense.

Why don't you sell off the majority of the herd as pets, then take the money and buy a pair or trio of REALLY nice rabbits from convention? You could build a small herd off of a trio. Especially with a super nice buck.

But doesn't matter to me, so.... =D


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> The only one I see actual promise in is the first rabbit, the blue JW doe.
> Would I use her? No. She's simply not nice enough that I'd put her into a program and take the two years to get pedigree'd animals out of her. ESPECIALLY since you cannot linebreed while creating pedigrees. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Why don't you sell off the majority of the herd as pets, then take the money and buy a pair or trio of REALLY nice rabbits from convention? You could build a small herd off of a trio. Especially with a super nice buck.
> ...


Ahh!

But I have really nice breeders near me that can help me on that part. But yes, I'm giving away half my herd. And keeping 4 Jersey Woolies and 3 + 2 new babies Lionheads and my only Mini Rex buck that I kept. But Im not going to convention in MN anyways. But mightbe going to the one in Indiana in April. Its alot closer anyways.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2010)

Just because you can't go to convention, doens't mean you can't get rabbits there. I know I can't go, but I'm bringing back a rather schanzzy junior otter doe.

Just saying, in all likely hood it's a lot easier to find nice stock WAAAAAY across the country, than to continue going to whomever you're getting these rabbits from.


----------



## leo9lionheads (Oct 7, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Just because you can't go to convention, doens't mean you can't get rabbits there. I know I can't go, but I'm bringing back a rather schanzzy junior otter doe.
> 
> Just saying, in all likely hood it's a lot easier to find nice stock WAAAAAY across the country, than to continue going to whomever you're getting these rabbits from.



She didnt get the woolies from any local breeder, there from a free bin bred by a English lop breeder who has a couple for fun.


----------



## leo9lionheads (Oct 7, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *leo9lionheads wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mistyjr wrote: *
> ...



Bring her along anyways I could look at her for you, I would worry about her ear length though.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 7, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Just because you can't go to convention, doens't mean you can't get rabbits there. I know I can't go, but I'm bringing back a rather schanzzy junior otter doe.
> 
> *Just saying, in all likely hood it's a lot easier to find nice stock WAAAAAY across the country, than to continue going to whomever you're getting these rabbits from*.


I agree whole heartedly with the bolded. With my Harlies, everyone in Northern ohio who has them its just everyones rabbits mixed together and no new gene pool.

I got a few from there because it was convient and they made me good deals..... But I got a great buck from a near by breeder, and when I get more stock I'm expanding........ The gene pools just need Opened A LOT.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 7, 2010)

*leo9lionheads wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just because you can't go to convention, doens't mean you can't get rabbits there. I know I can't go, but I'm bringing back a rather schanzzy junior otter doe.
> ...


Hmm,!

I was going to bring her anyways to see if I can show her on the 16th. But I need to find out first which class I need to put her in.. I wish I can bring Alex and show him but he looks so funny and looks like a baby right now.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 7, 2010)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just because you can't go to convention, doens't mean you can't get rabbits there. I know I can't go, but I'm bringing back a rather schanzzy junior otter doe.
> ...


But I am only sticking to a few breeders because I dont trust alot of them. I been screwed a few times by other breeders. And I just dont want to take another chance with my pedigree buns that was the wrong pedigree, or wrong color or sex or wrong parents. I stick with 3 Wooly Breeder in Mi. And I trust my LH breeder in Wi that I have talked to on the net. And gave me a nice doe so far.. I like meeting new people and breeders. Just need to find the right ones so they dont screw everybody over. No more Free buns here. I learned and going to stick with breeders that I know of. 

Now telling my aunt about this. She's worse then me. She took home 2-3 different breeds and dont even know her own yet. She will be with me at the shows. 
She just got Harlequin's at the last show.. They came with pedigree's. And they told her its hard to breed them to get the right markings. She's going to try one litter and see. I like the breed myself also. I liked them since I started.. But I love the wooly breeds.


----------

